# Tell us about your pet(s)



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I am the proud "mother" of a beautiful 11 month old chocolate Lab. I had been wanting one for years but we were not home that much so didn't think it was fair to get one, so I finally slowed my life down a little and bought one last March. I had not had a dog since before I was married 28 years ago, and never a Lab and boy was I in for a shock!!

I bought a Lab because I love big dogs and they appealed to me so much. I did some research, found out they were very active and high energy, love to dig and drag up things and chew....hey, I can handle that. Does not seem so bad. I found a litter in the paper, made the call and agreed to go pick out one. AKC parents. She was 6 weeks old....I picked her out. She barked the whole 45 minute drive home inside the crate. That's ok....

Got puppy home and the training began. Took weeks to house train her, many, many poopies and pees on my carpet, thankfully it was time to buy new carpet anyway and we waited to do that until she was well trained. She became trained, it was hard, but not unexpected.

When she got older, I bought an invisible fence and now she's an inside/outside dog. One of the things I did NOT count on and that made things SO hard for me and my husband, is that she was a nipper. And when I say nip, I mean piranha teeth that bite into your flesh in play. I wore many, many band aides at one time on my hands and arms for many months. This was VERY hard to deal with and I didn't think she would ever pass through this phase. I looked like a self mutilator! She did this to my husband as well. Not viciously, but in play but no matter what class we went through (we did 2) or what we would try to do, NOTHING helped.

Then, her baby teeth fell out and were replaced by teeth that were not so sharp, she got older, and though she is still a little mouthy, there's nothing happening like once did and I've not had a band-aide on in months!!

Now she is calming down, and she's the best dog in the whole wide world!! She spends evenings inside with us, then at bedtime, it's back out to her doggie den. She has not calmed enough to actually sleep inside yet, but hoping it will happen soon. We love her so much!! her name is Savannah. (after one of my favorite places).

I had a wonderful cat for 4 years, but unfortunately, I had to have her put to sleep the week of Christmas due to some horrible, unidentified disorder. It was a very sad experience. Her name was Mithril. (my youngest daughter named her for the mythical metal in Lord of the Rings because she was the same color of the metal).

Tell me about your pet(s).

Here's my baby:








"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful......"


----------



## Kemp (Jan 16, 2010)

Seems like a good topic for a first post  

My cat is all white except for a few little black splotches on her head and a completely black tail.  Her name is Rem (from Trigun, not the band or the sleep stage).

She's one of those cats that speaks a lot more in pigeon noises than actual meows, and she enjoys to lie in the tub, upside down.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I love talking about my dog even though he drives me crazy!! Here is a copy of a blog post I did about him:

This is my dog Chachi. (see picture to the left) He is 10 lbs of trouble and irritation. I love him to pieces but we will need to replace all of our carpet before we sell this house. He has left pee, poop and puke stains in every room. His favorite spot is my closet. 

Various things interrupt my writing – laundry, the phone, its 8:45 a.m. and since I need to be to work by 9:00 I should get in the shower… But the one thing that interrupts me the most is my dog! 

Here are just a few of the distractions he throws my way when I'm writing: 
1. I have to go outside 

2. No, I guess I didn’t I just wanted you to get up so I could have a biscuit. 

3. Have I shown you my squeaky elephant today? 

4. There’s a BIRD in our yard!! 

5. I have to go outside – really, this time I do. 

6. Nope, I just wanted a drink of water and needed you in the kitchen to keep me company. 

7. Why are you sitting down? Can’t I have a biscuit? 

8. There is a toy stuck down in your chair and I’m going to dig for it until I find it. 

9. Am I lying on your arm? Does that bother you while you are trying to type? 

10. How about if I demonstrate some sex scenes with my stuffed animal to give you some ideas for your romance stories? 

11. I need to go outside. Seriously. But if you’d rather just give me another biscuit I’d be fine with that. 

12. Move over you are taking up too much of the chair. 

13. Did you hear that? What was that? Go look. I’m going to stare at you until you go look. 

14. Oops. I just peed on the floor – I told you I had to do outside. 

Ahhh – it’s a good thing I love him.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

This is Hunny Biskit ("Bisky") she is my DD's dog. She sleeps with her and will not let anyone get close to my girl without nudging them or yapping her head off. The only time she does not bark when we pick her up is if my girlie is asleep. She just follows beside us and when we put her down on the bed Bisky just snuggles in at her feet and looks at us as if to say "OK she is safe and sound, now I got this" She was the only girl in our Pomeranian pair's last litter and born about a week before her 4th birhtday.

My girlie and I were picking up our rental for our upcoming vacation when my husband called to tell me that Mabel just delivered and my girl asked if there were any girls. She knew she was getting a puppy for her birthday. I told her that her dad had not checked yet and she said "Silly Daddy, why doesn't he know... if they are black they are boys and blonde they are girls!" Our female was blonde and male was black! At almost four that was her logic!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kemp said:


> Seems like a good topic for a first post
> 
> My cat is all white except for a few little black splotches on her head and a completely black tail. Her name is Rem (from Trigun, not the band or the sleep stage).
> 
> She's one of those cats that speaks a lot more in pigeon noises than actual meows, and she enjoys to lie in the tub, upside down.


Welcome to the KB Kemp!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> I love talking about my dog even though he drives me crazy!! Here is a copy of a blog post I did about him:
> 
> This is my dog Chachi. (see picture to the left) He is 10 lbs of trouble and irritation. I love him to pieces but we will need to replace all of our carpet before we sell this house. He has left pee, poop and puke stains in every room. His favorite spot is my closet.
> 
> ...


That was hilarious!!!!!


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

Great stories, I love hearing about everyone's pets. My little girl is a rescued pekingese, Rosemary. At approx 7 years old, we think she spent most of her life in a cage. We had to teach her how to climb steps. She still doesn't jump up on furniture or the bed.

We've had her 4 years, so she's about 10 or 11 years old now. Not sure if this will work - here's a picture.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=817620&l=457d183d1b&id=1594089444
Cheri aka OwlEyez


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Rhonda.

Owl Eyes - it worked. What a cutie.

I love pet stories. All of these are great.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a post about all my dogs with pictures

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9626.msg186901.html#msg186901 the post below it has a couple who have died who I still mourn

I also own a double yellow head amazon parrot who I adopted a year ago from someone in my family who could no longer keep him, his name is Picasso and he is 10. He will outlive me.
































BTW, your lab is beautiful, I love his eyes.  When my husband was alive we had golden retrievers and they never settled down until about 1.5 - 2 years. It was always a relief when we passed that point.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Rhonda, I could so relate to your experience. I actually have a "puppy watch" that I wear when mine are babies. I have an obsession with Golden Retrievers. They, too, have razor sharp teeth, and a need to use them on everything! Happily, they DO outgrow it. And, about 3 or 4, they discover their "off" button. I just love my fur-babies! We've got Wilson:









and Shelby:









"Z", our Maine **** Cat:









And our grand-pup, Puppy:









My all-time favorite "boy and his dog" picture:


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

louiseb said:


> I also own a double yellow head amazon parrot who I adopted a year ago from someone in my family who could no longer keep him, his name is Picasso and he is 10. He will outlive me.


I love the big box of toys Picasso has! My pooch has about twenty toys and I keep getting him more.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

As you can see the dogs are very interested in the toys too (as well as interested in Picasso, who has no fear) I have to supervise him closely with his playbox because he gets a kick out of throwing his foot toys to the dogs and if they get hold of one it is destroyed in seconds. The dogs have their own toy box but their toys are pretty indestructible and so I guess not as much fun.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I've got a cat, Pippin. He just celebrated his 2nd birthday (Christmas baby and he definitely has a Jesus complex.) He's very affectionate and friendly. And he follows me around everywhere. I call him my prison guard. I go into the kitchen - he goes and lies down on the floor to watch what I do. I go to the bathroom - he'll sit outside the door and wait for me. I go to the bedroom to get some new socks - he follows me. Sometimes it really pisses me off!

I got him from a friend whose cats had a litter. He was 6 weeks old. The mom was Siamese, the father a regular Short Hair. I wanted a kitten that looked like the Siamese - and there were two in the litter, a girl and a boy. My friend was going to give me the girl and keep the boy for herself. So I show up, pick up the little girl - and she goes rigid. She wants to have nothing to do with me. Her body is tense and she's looking at me with fear. So I pick up the boy, he looks at me, curls up in my hand (small enough to fit in the palm of my hand) and goes to sleep. There was no arguing over which of the two I was going to take home.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

My sweet pug Jazzmine who is such company to me while my DH is on his second deployment. And my cockatiel Dooney (the looney). She loves to wolf whistle just as loud as possible when I'm on the phone.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

They are both adorable!!

Picasso takes showers with me (tropical bird, needs the water to keep his feathers healthy) He does a wolf whistle when we are in the shower and then laughs.    He's actually very chatty.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Noggin (a.k.a. NogDog, a.k.a. The Nogginator) is 60 pounds of mutt. The orphanage from which I adopted him said he was part Australian Cattle Dog, which I can see, but is obviously part something larger with a hard coat -- I'm guessing at least 1/4 Pit Bull. He was two years old when I adopted him. Of all the dozens of dogs there, when I walked by he was the only one who did not either get excited and bark like crazy or else cower at the back of the cell. Instead he stood with his forepaws on the door, looked at me calmly, and seemed to saying, "Yo, what's up?" When the young lady showing me around said he was a real sweetie, and the only reason she could think of that he hadn't been adopted yet was because he was sort of odd-looking, I knew he was meant for me (or vice versa).

Now that he's an eleven-year-old he has slowed down just a tad, but still has quite a bit of puppy attitude at times. He's nervous around small children and fairly territorial around the yard, but once he gets to know you, you're his best friend for life, especially the ladies. Even my mother, who used to be deathly afraid of dogs, thinks he's wonderful and insists that I bring him whenever I visit. Fortunately, one of his favorite phrases is, "Wanna go for a ride?" (His others are, "supper," "cookie," "pig's ear," and, "wanna go for a walk?")

Generally he's been pretty low-maintenance. He was already house-broken when I got him, and except for a few accidents in the basement the first month or two, that's never been an issue. His short coat only requires an occasional brushing, though he is a fairly prolific shedder. He does have one irksome habit: when he feels a need to vomit, 90% of the time he seems to feel the need to do it on my nice oriental-type rug in the living room, rather than going 10 feet in either direction to do it on the kitchen linoleum or the hallway hardwood floor.

Right now he's participating in his most common activity: sleeping on the sofa in his usual spot.










This is the photo from which I created my avatar image, showing off his brindle coat and contrasting face and chest, as well as the fact that he's still almost as athletic now as he was as a two-year-old.


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

Now this is my kind of thread! I have 2 golden retrievers, Lucy and Desi. (That's where my username comes from!)

I got Lucy when she was 10 weeks old after I had to send my collie/golden mix Winnie-the-Pooch to the Bridge. When Lucy was 9 months old, the trainer at the facility where we had classes (also a kennel) told me about another golden who had been dropped off for boarding and then abandoned. She joined the household and I changed her name from Daisy to Desi.

My mother passed away last August and her miniature schnauzer is living with me now. The 3 dogs are great friends and keep me laughing! Here are some pics.

Lucy the day I brought her home (yes, that is me with her!)









Lucy more recently









Desi









I love hearing about everyone's pets!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the way Noggin looks.  I tend to gravitate to unusual looking dogs, I would have taken him home too.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

desilu said:


> Now this is my kind of thread! I have 2 golden retrievers, Lucy and Desi. (That's where my username comes from!)
> 
> I got Lucy when she was 10 weeks old after I had to send my collie/golden mix Winnie-the-Pooch to the Bridge. When Lucy was 9 months old, the trainer at the facility where we had classes (also a kennel) told me about another golden who had been dropped off for boarding and then abandoned. She joined the household and I changed her name from Daisy to Desi.
> 
> ...


Beautiful dogs!! As a matter of fact, Goldens were one of the top 2 choices of dogs (though I love all dogs). The Golden Retreiver and the Lab. Loved your story too!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Noggin (a.k.a. NogDog, a.k.a. The Nogginator) is 60 pounds of mutt. The orphanage from which I adopted him said he was part Australian Cattle Dog, which I can see, but is obviously part something larger with a hard coat -- I'm guessing at least 1/4 Pit Bull. He was two years old when I adopted him. Of all the dozens of dogs there, when I walked by he was the only one who did not either get excited and bark like crazy or else cower at the back of the cell. Instead he stood with his forepaws on the door, looked at me calmly, and seemed to saying, "Yo, what's up?" When the young lady showing me around said he was a real sweetie, and the only reason she could think of that he hadn't been adopted yet was because he was sort of odd-looking, I knew he was meant for me (or vice versa).
> 
> Now that he's an eleven-year-old he has slowed down just a tad, but still has quite a bit of puppy attitude at times. He's nervous around small children and fairly territorial around the yard, but once he gets to know you, you're his best friend for life, especially the ladies. Even my mother, who used to be deathly afraid of dogs, thinks he's wonderful and insists that I bring him whenever I visit. Fortunately, one of his favorite phrases is, "Wanna go for a ride?" (His others are, "supper," "cookie," "pig's ear," and, "wanna go for a walk?")
> 
> ...


Wow, I think he's beautiful!! You have a unique dog there! What a sweetie!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Kindled Spirit said:


> My sweet pug Jazzmine who is such company to me while my DH is on his second deployment. And my cockatiel Dooney (the looney). She loves to wolf whistle just as loud as possible when I'm on the phone.


Both very beautiful! Love the cockatiel. I've always wanted a bird too.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

DYB said:


> I've got a cat, Pippin. He just celebrated his 2nd birthday (Christmas baby and he definitely has a Jesus complex.) He's very affectionate and friendly. And he follows me around everywhere. I call him my prison guard. I go into the kitchen - he goes and lies down on the floor to watch what I do. I go to the bathroom - he'll sit outside the door and wait for me. I go to the bedroom to get some new socks - he follows me. Sometimes it really pisses me off!
> 
> I got him from a friend whose cats had a litter. He was 6 weeks old. The mom was Siamese, the father a regular Short Hair. I wanted a kitten that looked like the Siamese - and there were two in the litter, a girl and a boy. My friend was going to give me the girl and keep the boy for herself. So I show up, pick up the little girl - and she goes rigid. She wants to have nothing to do with me. Her body is tense and she's looking at me with fear. So I pick up the boy, he looks at me, curls up in my hand (small enough to fit in the palm of my hand) and goes to sleep. There was no arguing over which of the two I was going to take home.


I adore cats and LOVE your pics!! How beautiful! I especially love the last pic!! hahahaha!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Rhonda, I could so relate to your experience. I actually have a "puppy watch" that I wear when mine are babies. I have an obsession with Golden Retrievers. They, too, have razor sharp teeth, and a need to use them on everything! Happily, they DO outgrow it. And, about 3 or 4, they discover their "off" button. I just love my fur-babies! We've got Wilson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww....so very adorable...all of them. And WHAT a strikingly beautiful and majestic cat! You mean Golden's have that biting thing too! And those are my other favorite dogs.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoku, "mom's" yellow lab, was first dog the family has had in over fifteen years. Our last dog was taken from us when we lived overseas and someone was trying to break into our home with my mother, two yr old bro, and one yr old me inside. After years of debating (and bring many dogs home that I find going between school and home) the family finally decided to make a new addition to the family as both my brother and I were about to graduate and leave for college in a couple of months time. The puppy was supposed to be Mom's dog as she was suddenly an emptynester. We found the puppy store when we were getting alternation done for prom and bro was getting his tux. Walked upstairs and I found two labs a yellow and a chocolate. Over the next week w visited nearly everyday. Mom wanted the chocolate lab, but he was adopted by another family before we can decide. Then the morning after prom we picked up the yellow lab we names Hoku. We almost never got her as two other families wanted her while we were in store. Luckily the lady at the store called us to come to the store NOW. (we were preparing the house for the new addition) So we got her. 

The first four months we had her were a lot easier than we thought. We were lucky she listened well. The only issue was the nipping. I would come home everyday and send time with her (by this time everyone realized she was more my dog than mom's as she followed me around the house/neighorhood and slept with me). One night I was chilling on the living room floor and she wanted to play at five-six months old she pounced on me and nipped at my shoulder and my neck. That was the biggest no-no we had and happened only feet from dad. He grabbed her and made it a point that she done something wrong. Since then she has not had an issue with nipping (except at the hems of my skirts, my long scarves, and long coats). 

Once my bro and I left for college she started to pine. She would spend most of the day on my room or my bro's. Eventually bro and I stArted calling the home answering machine just to say hi to her and all. Starting using skype to talk to parents and pup. Three months later mom and dad brought her up to our a school for a visit over thanksgiving.

Two yrs later she is a spoiled and lovable pup. I take her to the dog park 3-4 times a week to play with other dogs...now she has her buddies. (moved back home for school after two semesters).


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

louiseb said:


> This is a post about all my dogs with pictures
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9626.msg186901.html#msg186901 the post below it has a couple who have died who I still mourn
> 
> ...


Love the bird!! How is the doggie with the bird?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cute, cute, cute!! 

It's funny how we morph the names of our pets.

Mine = Chachi
Chachi-Whachi
Chachi-Whachi-Smoochie-Poo
Smooch for short


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> This is Hunny Biskit ("Bisky") she is my DD's dog. She sleeps with her and will not let anyone get close to my girl without nudging them or yapping her head off. The only time she does not bark when we pick her up is if my girlie is asleep. She just follows beside us and when we put her down on the bed Bisky just snuggles in at her feet and looks at us as if to say "OK she is safe and sound, now I got this" She was the only girl in our Pomeranian pair's last litter and born about a week before her 4th birhtday.
> 
> My girlie and I were picking up our rental for our upcoming vacation when my husband called to tell me that Mabel just delivered and my girl asked if there were any girls. She knew she was getting a puppy for her birthday. I told her that her dad had not checked yet and she said "Silly Daddy, why doesn't he know... if they are black they are boys and blonde they are girls!" Our female was blonde and male was black! At almost four that was her logic!


Loved your story, what a pretty Pom. I work with a lady that has one and her stories about her are so sweet. However, she almost got taken away by an owl one night. After that I saw a special on Animal Planet about a Pom that was almost taken away by an owl. Something about them I guess?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Her favorite snack is fuji apple fruit crisp (freeze dried apples). She knows when I buy a bag and she's in my purse when she thinks no one is looking. Now I have to buy two bags one for me one for her. 

Everyday I work an early morning shift she know when I should be home and sits right next to where I keep her collar and lease (learned this from mom recently)

words had cannot be said around her:
Lets go bye-bye: means she is park
Let's go: going to out to the car, for a walk, or an errand she can come along with
eat: she thinks it's her time to have something
park: she goes crazy thinking she going to see her friends

if these words are said and she hears it she comes running for me and I cannot shake her


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> This is Hunny Biskit ("Bisky") she is my DD's dog. She sleeps with her and will not let anyone get close to my girl without nudging them or yapping her head off. The only time she does not bark when we pick her up is if my girlie is asleep. She just follows beside us and when we put her down on the bed Bisky just snuggles in at her feet and looks at us as if to say "OK she is safe and sound, now I got this" She was the only girl in our Pomeranian pair's last litter and born about a week before her 4th birhtday.
> 
> My girlie and I were picking up our rental for our upcoming vacation when my husband called to tell me that Mabel just delivered and my girl asked if there were any girls. She knew she was getting a puppy for her birthday. I told her that her dad had not checked yet and she said "Silly Daddy, why doesn't he know... if they are black they are boys and blonde they are girls!" Our female was blonde and male was black! At almost four that was her logic!


Loved your story, what a pretty Pom. I work with a lady that has one and her stories about her are so sweet. However, she almost got taken away by an owl one night. After that I saw a special on Animal Planet about a Pom that was almost taken away by an owl. Something about them I guess?


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Love the bird!! How is the doggie with the bird?


Actually I have 7 dogs, you can see their pix if you click the link in my post. They all have varying amounts of interest in Picasso. Picasso was raised with dogs so he has no fear, I have to watch everyone very closely when he is out. As long as I am there they have a healthy respect for his beak.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

My Yogi Bear is the sweetest thing. He's kinda like a stuffed animal with a heartbeat.

We love Shih Tzus so much, my son and his g/f just got a puppy:


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

4Katie said:


> My Yogi Bear is the sweetest thing. He's kinda like a stuffed animal with a heartbeat.
> 
> We love Shih Tzus so much, my son and his g/f just got a puppy:


OH. MY. GOSH! I am so not a little dog person, but that is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

That's exactly what we thought - and we've had Shih Tzu puppies of our own! He's really adorable - and all puppy!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

DYB said:


>


LOL! Love this pic!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Here are my furbabies...

Peanut, a dsh brown tabby









Maxie, a seal bicolor Ragdoll









Grady, a blue bicolor Ragdoll









Roscoe, a shaded silver & white Ragamuffin









Jazzpurr, a seal point & white Ragamuffin









Simon, a flame point dmh


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

First up is our dog, Tinsel. She in an English Springer Spaniel and was born on Christmas Day. She just turned 3. This is during her recent check up and then what she looked like the first time we saw her.
















Next up is our funny little green bird, Zazu. Zazu is a quaker parrot and will be 2 in June. He says Hello, step up, whatchadoing?, gimme kiss, laughs, and makes a kissy noise. He also can sound just like a baby cockatiel now. Yum, tastes like chicken! (It is chicken!)









Savannah is my big baby. She is a scarlet macaw who will be 2 in August. She says hi, hello and laughs hysterically. 









My daughter with her two budgies and Zazu. The budgies are Hermes has the yellow head (female) and Neon has the white head (male) Hermes is almost 3, Neon just turned a year old. The human child is almost 13. Her little birds adore her and will fly across a room to get to her. 









The Mist/Equinox family. Mist is the dad, Equinox is the mom. The chicks hatched the first week in December this year. Both Mist and Equinox are about 5.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

4Katie said:


> My Yogi Bear is the sweetest thing. He's kinda like a stuffed animal with a heartbeat.
> 
> We love Shih Tzus so much, my son and his g/f just got a puppy:


I love him - see my post/list below about my dear doggie.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203.0.html


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

This has been so much fun reading about everyone's pets.  I'll keep a watch on this thread to read more.

Cheri aka OwlEyez


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

OMG, there's a bird name Dimitri - which is my name.  (Although a slightly different spelling.)

How do people get their pets to sit still for photos?  My cat will not stay still.  As soon as I try to take a picture he starts looking around and usually comes out as a blur.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats!!
My new _love_ is now 7 months old. Her name is *Mia-Bella*. She is a Lhasa Apso and the love of my life. She was born on my wedding anniversary...her first birthday in June will be my SILVER anniversary.

I had my first Lhasa, Muffin...she lived for nearly 17 years. My second, Sophia...just a short 5 years (sad horrific story...vet error (not my vet) misdiagnosed as just common diarrhea; sent her home...dead w/in a few hours). On a happier note:

Mia is a very playful and loving (mischievous) doll. I am so happy to have her. It took more than a year of begging...but I got her!!

























I love pet threads...Each baby is so unique and one just as cute as the next. If I had my way, I'd have a mate for her to play with...but I won't push my luck...DH is still touchy on the subject and I've had her for four months now.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> I love pet threads...Each baby is so unique and one just as cute as the next.


OK - in honor of this super cute puppy picture I changed my profile picture. Sorry I don't have a flickr or Picassa account.

This is Chachi pretending to be sexy.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Noggin (a.k.a. NogDog, a.k.a. The Nogginator) is 60 pounds of mutt. The orphanage from which I adopted him said he was part Australian Cattle Dog, which I can see, but is obviously part something larger with a hard coat -- I'm guessing at least 1/4 Pit Bull. He was two years old when I adopted him. Of all the dozens of dogs there, when I walked by he was the only one who did not either get excited and bark like crazy or else cower at the back of the cell. Instead he stood with his forepaws on the door, looked at me calmly, and seemed to saying, "Yo, what's up?" When the young lady showing me around said he was a real sweetie, and the only reason she could think of that he hadn't been adopted yet was because he was sort of odd-looking, I knew he was meant for me (or vice versa).


NogDog I love this story... I always knew he was special!


----------



## PolkSDA (Dec 25, 2009)

I am owned by 4 wonderful felines, all of whom I adopted from our local shelter.

First there is Sadie, adopted in 2005, now 7 years old, a delicate princess. If she wants attention she will start "calling" as mommacats are wont to do. She will also pick up socks and carry them across the house to me, meowing loudly all the while.










Then there is Clarice, also adopted in 2005, now 6 years old. She is a true tortie with tortietude in spades. She is the troublemaker in the bunch.










Then this past September I decided to add to the household. To go with the to girls, I decided to adopt 2 boys:

This is Chubs. He's about 6 years old. He is a 17-pound big whiney baby. He is a true scaredeycat. If you say "boo!" he meowlps and runs for cover. He likes to jump up onto my chest and sit there. He purrs loudly. He also likes to jump up on me in the middle of the night and "make biscuits". Big baby.










And last, but certainly not least, is Tweetie. He is without exception, the most affectionate cat I have ever known (and I've known a LOT of cats during my lifetime). When I first saw him at the shelter, he was a bundle of health problems. He had a worm infestation, flea infestation, ear infection, eye infection, his hair was falling out... poor baby.

Once the health problems worked themselves out thanks to the wonderful veterinary staff at the shelter and he came home, he has turned into the quintessential snugglecat. His coarse and ragged fur has turned into a soft down that feels wonderful to the touch.

He will jump up onto my chest/shoulder and sit down facing me with his eyes closed, crooning and chirping loudly while proceeding to lick my face from top to bottom, just an ecstatic little kitty. He's an emotional drooler too. He just gets so happy he drools. He'll stay there forever unless I boot him off. If I ignore him, he'll jump up onto the back of my chair and headbutt the back of my head until I pay attention.

This usually repeats 3-4 times a day.

He has usurped my bed. He doesn't just want to sleep on the bed; he literally wants to sleep WITH me. I'm a side sleeper, and sleep with one arm sticking out. He likes to settle down in the area between my body and my arm, with his head and one or more paws draped across my arm (which he proceeds to lick and groom a while). At some point he will burrow his head down, jamming the top of his head against my arm, then working his way around so that one front and one back paw are on top of my arm, and the other front and back paw under my arm, and he "pulls" my arm tightly against his head.

He will stay there until he drifts off to sleep (he snores) and will usually stay with me all night long.

Definitely a people kitty.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

We might have to have a cutest pet pic contest.... That last one is great!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> OK - in honor of this super cute puppy picture I changed my profile picture. Sorry I don't have a flickr or Picassa account.
> 
> This is Chachi pretending to be sexy.


...and...she blushes. Awww...thanks.

NogDog: I think he's beautiful. Love the coloring...and I agree; he looks part pit. Isn't if funny; when you know it's right... you just know. I had my pick of a few Lhasa's and Mia stole my heart...she was just so quiet and humble. While the others scrambled for attention...she just quietly waited for her turn. Little did she know, I spotted her first and when I held her...she nestled her head on my shoulder and pressed her cheek against my neck for 15 minutes just content to be held. That first puppy kiss was like I died and went to heaven.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

PolkSDA said:


> I am owned by 4 wonderful felines, all of whom I adopted from our local shelter.
> 
> First there is Sadie, adopted in 2005, now 7 years old, a delicate princess. If she wants attention she will start "calling" as mommacats are wont to do. She will also pick up socks and carry them across the house to me, meowing loudly all the while.
> 
> ...


Oh my heart has just melted at your wonderful stories of your cats and the pics! I am such a cat person, I don't know how I don't have a house full of them. sigh..........I especially love the last picture!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

sjc said:


> Congrats!!
> My new _love_ is now 7 months old. Her name is *Mia-Bella*. She is a Lhasa Apso and the love of my life. She was born on my wedding anniversary...her first birthday in June will be my SILVER anniversary.
> 
> I had my first Lhasa, Muffin...she lived for nearly 17 years. My second, Sophia...just a short 5 years (sad horrific story...vet error (not my vet) misdiagnosed as just common diarrhea; sent her home...dead w/in a few hours). On a happier note:
> ...


She is soooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Here are my furbabies...
> 
> Peanut, a dsh brown tabby
> 
> ...


My breath is just taken away at the beauty of them. What great pictures!


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

4Katie said:


> My Yogi Bear is the sweetest thing. He's kinda like a stuffed animal with a heartbeat.
> 
> We love Shih Tzus so much, my son and his g/f just got a puppy:


Adorable!!!!!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Love the stories.  Boy cats sure do have gorgeous eyes.  Wow!!
Funny how we all manage to let them on the bed with us.  We say no and we do it anyway.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cagnes - you are a great photographer!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> NogDog I love this story... I always knew he was special!


Yes, he is. Of course, everyone thinks their pet is the most special in the world (just like their children).  He certainly does his bit to make life more bearable, that's for sure.



PolkSDA said:


>


That photo is a classic...love it!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I've been admiring the beautiful photos of the pets on this thread for two days now. I am very impressed with the Ragdoll and Raggamuffin cats. Of course, I'm partial to blue eyes!  At any rate, none of them can compare to the beauty of my Puglet. I'm sure that you will all agree that she is indescribably lovely, immeasureably charming and irresistibly alluring. I mean have you have you ever seen a


Spoiler



sexier


 pug? Disclaimer: I am obligated by the contract that I signed with her during the ownership phase of our relationship which requires me to expound upon her positive attributes at every opportunity. (Please see Brendan Carroll's short story contribution to the anthology of Indie authors in the book: Virtual Imaginings available on Amazon Kindle at: Virtual Imaginings







)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

We have severe allergies in our household, so we have a poodle. He's the first small dog I've ever owned and I never knew how wonderful it was to have a dog you could actually pick up. He rides with me in the car to take the kids to and from school and is an absolute delight. Here's his holiday picture:









And here he is with my real kids:


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my little girl. Her name is Aggie, she lives at work, and she adoped us 13 years ago.










I work at a construction company and our office is kind of in an out of the way place with woods close by and some other business around us. We're off the highway just enough that some people think it is OK to dump their unwanted pets in our area. Anyway, one nasty, cold, rainy winter day I went out to our crew room and noticed on the way that there was this little, shivering, wet bundle huddled on top of one of the pickups that had pulled in not too long ago. (I've got to inject here that all of our office guys are really softies in disguise!) We got a box and rounded up a blanket, warmed up some milk and someone made a run to the store for some soft food. We really thought she was not going to make it through the night but she surprised us. She's one tough cat! She's been with us ever since. During the day she lounges on her pad on top of a low filing cabinet next to my desk, when she's not in my face. She really is an outdoor cat and we installed a cat door in the crew room so she can come and go when she pleases when the office isn't open. Her "ruff" gets so long she has a hard time cleaning herself so I have to trim it!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I always loved Noggin. I think it's his eyes >< Here's my poodles. We're kind of an allergy ridden household too so we got two standards. I really want a Boston Terrier though, they're too cute! Of course there's nothing better than a good old fashioned mutt mixed breed either. The black one is named Magic and she is a jealous little thing that has to always be the center of attention. The apricot is named Pirate and you can see just how jealous Magic is. I couldn't get a shot of him without her in the frame. I didn't name them. I'm much more prone to names like Loki or Valkyrie or Callisto. When the rest of the family names dogs we get Pirate and Magic and Gypsy... though Gypsy is a fun name


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I always loved Noggin. I think it's his eyes >< Here's my poodles. We're kind of an allergy ridden household too so we got two standards. I really want a Boston Terrier though, they're too cute! Of course there's nothing better than a good old fashioned mutt mixed breed either. The black one is named Magic and she is a jealous little thing that has to always be the center of attention. The apricot is named Pirate and you can see just how jealous Magic is. I couldn't get a shot of him without her in the frame. I didn't name them. I'm much more prone to names like Loki or Valkyrie or Callisto. When the rest of the family names dogs we get Pirate and Magic and Gypsy... though Gypsy is a fun name


If I were to get a pure-bred dog, the Standard Poodle would be on my very short list, mainly for temperament and trainability, plus they're a nice size. I would _not_ go for the minis or toys -- no offense to you small-dog lovers, but they're not for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Here is a picture of me with our standard poodle, Jetta. I wonder if the jealousy thing runs in black female poodles? If i pet one of our other two dogs, I have to pet her as well. But, she's a sweetie and very gentle and intelligent.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Love dogs, but don't have one now. I also like birds. I've had canaries. Canaries like to bathe. Surprised me that the delicate little things like to bathe in cold water . . . the colder the better. Ice water preferred!

I had a pair of finches. Eventually found out they were *rare* grey singing finches. He died early on. Chloe Anne Susanna Carolina Savannah lived ten years. (Life expectancy is 12.) Finches are flighty little birds. You don't tame them. But . . . Chloe got sick so I had to catch her in her cage often to give her medicine by dropper. She became tame.

Currently I have a Rosey Bourke parakeet. They're grass keets. They do NOT bite and they do not climb on cage bars. It's not in their genes to do either?!

No digital camera (!) so here's a look-a-like to Lucy Anna --


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have 3 cats.....all of which were bottle raised by me. The first is Merlin 4 yrs old, Second is Abu 2 yrs old, and third is Rajah 1 yr old

Merlin is my "normal" cat. He's quiet, loves attention, but does it on his terms and no one else- if he's not in the mood forget it.

















Abu is my "love bug" He doesn't act like a cat- he thinks he's a dog...or human! He will frequently sit on the back of my chair and "slide" down into my lap when he thinks i'm not looking. He also walks around the house and meows looking for me...and I kid you not he has a meow that sounds like "mom" that he uses when he's looking for me.

















Rajah is my "wild child". At 4 weeks old she made it clear she rules the roost and everyone in it. We do what she wants when she wants it and "no" doesn't work for her. Fortunately she's tamed down a bit as she has aged but even to this day, if there is trouble in the house, she's not far behind.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

intinst said:


> Here is a picture of me with our standard poodle, Jetta. I wonder if the jealousy thing runs in black female poodles? If i pet one of our other two dogs, I have to pet her as well. But, she's a sweaty and very gentle and intelligent.


She looks almost exactly like Gypsy. We had her with Callisto, an apricot toy who lived up to her name. I definitely prefer the standards myself. They can be very excitable, but they have a much more even temperament and their barks aren't quite so harsh. The being smart thing gets ours in trouble more than not though.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sherylb said:


> This is my little girl. Her name is Aggie, she lives at work, and she adoped us 13 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her. Neat that she is your work pet!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

We have a 16 year old (soon to be 17) female cocker mix named Boomer. She's been a wonderful dog. Very quiet and well behaved. We got her at the baseball fields in our town. A little girl asked if I was Joey's mommy and I said yes. She said "My daddy won't let me keep my puppy. Can Joey have her?" What could I say? We came home from baseball that day with a puppy and friend for our other dog, Shelly. Shelly has since passed, and Boo was all we had for years.

Then this fall, my 27 year old daughter-in-law passed away suddenly (H1N1), leaving behind her husband (my son) and 10 month old son. She passed while we were all on vacation in Florida. They live in Tennessee, and had just bought a house the month before (hadn't even made their first house payment yet). While our son is trying to get everything in order, and is planning a move back home, we are taking care of their dog, Stokley (a 105 white Lab). So now we're back to two dogs. Or at least my husband is. During the week, I've been in Tennessee with him, helping to handle the logistics of returning to work, getting the little one to day care, coordinating the move, selling the house, etc.

Didn't mean to ramble...


----------



## desilu (Dec 28, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> Then this fall, my 27 year old daughter-in-law passed away suddenly (H1N1), leaving behind her husband (my son) and 10 month old son. She passed while we were all on vacation in Florida. They live in Tennessee, and had just bought a house the month before (hadn't even made their first house payment yet). While our son is trying to get everything in order, and is planning a move back home, we are taking care of their dog, Stokley (a 105 white Lab). So now we're back to two dogs. Or at least my husband is. During the week, I've been in Tennessee with him, helping to handle the logistics of returning to work, getting the little one to day care, coordinating the move, selling the house, etc.


I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> Then this fall, my 27 year old daughter-in-law passed away suddenly (H1N1), leaving behind her husband (my son) and 10 month old son. She passed while we were all on vacation in Florida. They live in Tennessee, and had just bought a house the month before (hadn't even made their first house payment yet). While our son is trying to get everything in order, and is planning a move back home, we are taking care of their dog, Stokley (a 105 white Lab). So now we're back to two dogs. Or at least my husband is. During the week, I've been in Tennessee with him, helping to handle the logistics of returning to work, getting the little one to day care, coordinating the move, selling the house, etc.
> Didn't mean to ramble...


I am so sorry for your loss... I mean hearing on the news that a lot of people passed away with the H1N1 made me sad... now that I know it touched someone in our KB family saddens me even more. I am sorry for your loss and will add you to my prayers. For really difficult times you may want to visit the prayer thread on the Book Corner the people there always make me feel better.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you for the condolences. I guess I launched into that because that's how we came to have Stokley. We have good days and bad, but we're getting through.


----------



## OwlEyez (Dec 30, 2009)

It's amazing when our pets know something is wrong, we don't feel well, or we just need them by our side.  Our dog has been a big help when I had H1N1 and when my kids got it.  Even when we've had losses, she seems to understand.

Hang in there.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> We have a 16 year old (soon to be 17) female cocker mix named Boomer. She's been a wonderful dog. Very quiet and well behaved. We got her at the baseball fields in our town. A little girl asked if I was Joey's mommy and I said yes. She said "My daddy won't let me keep my puppy. Can Joey have her?" What could I say? We came home from baseball that day with a puppy and friend for our other dog, Shelly. Shelly has since passed, and Boo was all we had for years.
> 
> Then this fall, my 27 year old daughter-in-law passed away suddenly (H1N1), leaving behind her husband (my son) and 10 month old son. She passed while we were all on vacation in Florida. They live in Tennessee, and had just bought a house the month before (hadn't even made their first house payment yet). While our son is trying to get everything in order, and is planning a move back home, we are taking care of their dog, Stokley (a 105 white Lab). So now we're back to two dogs. Or at least my husband is. During the week, I've been in Tennessee with him, helping to handle the logistics of returning to work, getting the little one to day care, coordinating the move, selling the house, etc.
> 
> Didn't mean to ramble...


I'm so sorry for your loss as wel!! How sad! I did not see your reply until just now. I did not get my usual email announcement that I had a new post here for some reason. That is just so sad....


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Today is my grandson's first birthday! Although it's a day of celebration, there's also some sadness for us, especially for my son. Jamie's story (http://www.thelovelessfamily.weebly.com) made the rounds of the blogosphere and newspapers world wide.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

me and the crew all have pet sea shells (kinda like pet rocks)


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a Boston Terrier, who was born deaf. He's a love bug.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cute! What's his name?


----------



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> Today is my grandson's first birthday! Although it's a day of celebration, there's also some sadness for us, especially for my son. Jamie's story (http://www.thelovelessfamily.weebly.com) made the rounds of the blogosphere and newspapers world wide.


I am so sorry for your loss, that is just heartbreaking! It is good that your son has so much support.

Here is my furbaby, Billy. He just turned 4 years old!


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Quick story related to pets...I was out at a friends ranch and he had a new puppy I asked what he named it he told me deeohgee real fast I understood him to say _deeohgee_ it sounded japanese (I knew he had been in the army and staioned overseas) so I asked how do you spell its name, he calmly said *D-O-G* and just smiled at me real slow...


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Cute! What's his name?


That is Oscar.  It took us at least two weeks to name him. We'd contemplated Frankie, for his blue eye and the fact that we were living in Frank Sinatra's home town, and we thought about Petey, for the spot over one eye, but he just looked like an Oscar.


----------

